# ovulation testing



## lucyp2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi
i am new to this forum, kindly recommended by someone who kindly gave me a bbt thermometer to use. Basically i have endometriosis and seem (in the past) to have conceived easily but subsequently miscarry frequently. I was blessed with a child 5 years ago but have had 3 m/c since and have been actively 'trying' for the last 4 months to no avail. I was advised to buy opks which i have used. they work for me but i test to test positive for 5/6 days so i bought a clearblue monitor to see if there is any correlation or if it will tell me which of the 6 days is peak. Its such a long window of opportunity, especially with a husband who does a long commute and is too tired to frolic every/every other day just in case. 
anyway, i bought a clearblue machine which arrived today but i am on day 13. can i still use it to read the sticks, even if it isn't going to orientate me in terms of cycle? i cannot get to grips with the thermometer as i wake frequently in the night and always forget to do it first thing in the morning.. 
any tips/advice?
thanks!
lucy


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Lucy 

I am not sure what you mean re the clearblue machine do a search on here for CBFM and see I you gat the info you need

But if it helps you cannot start to use the Minotaur mid cycle it has to be started between day 1 and 5 so maybe start on your next day 1


----------



## nicola_h (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi unfortunately you can't start the monitor in the middle of your cycle as you can only set it up to day 5, probably best to just wait until day one of your next cycle as you will then get an accurate picture of your cycle. Don't forget when you do set it to do it in the morning and not in the middle of the day (as I did)! You get a two hour window either side of the time that you set it, I did mine at 7am so I can test as early as 5am and as late as 9am (I can dream that I will wake up at that time one day)!! 

I hope it works for you, it's been great for me in understanding when I ovulate as I'm not a standard day 14 girl. 

xxx


----------

